# Latest Ebay Find!



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

It only took about two weeks after finding the 2005 LGC Serie R Limitada humidor on Ebay - http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28124 - for me to now find the 2004 humidor, and it was a steal at $48!:whoohoo:

Combined with the 2006 box that my father gave me as a gift - http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11800 - I now have a trio of these beautiful humidors. Now all I need to do is put some money away for the incredible 2007 version - but at $500. that will have to wait a while.

I just love the wood tones and the quality construction on these boxes. If you get the chance to get your hands on one, don't pass it up - the pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

$48 Holy Schnikes batman. Did you feel bad?


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, that is incredible. LGC is my favorite, very nice!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Beautacious


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweet boxes you got there


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very Very nice brother. Great looking set there. I am impressed. Congratulations on the two great finds in less than a month.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

buttah said:


> $48 Holy Schnikes batman. Did you feel bad?


Maybe a little.............but I got over it fast!:biggrin:


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> Maybe a little.............but I got over it fast!:biggrin:


Understandable.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

AWESOME pick up


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow...I always see these beautiful scores that you guys land and then ask myself.....why don't I spend more time looking on eBay?

Beautiful humis and super prices...good hunting, I say!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Great find!! Those are very cool


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I was eyeballing that one too. But, I have some trips coming up and need to save some dough. Nice find


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I couldn't buy the woods to build it for that price. Fantastic score.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pick up Mike!! They look great!! http://www.mysmiley.net/free-adult-smileys.php


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Real bargain you got there Mike.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great find!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome and a steal of a deal


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Finds!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great find!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome grab there!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great find !I know Smokinj is going to be drooling:lol:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice finds.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow thats a great pick up!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

those look beautiful!!!

And $48 bucks I thought you were messing with us...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Coop D said:


> those look beautiful!!!
> 
> And $48 bucks I thought you were messing with us...


Well, it was almost $70 - with shipping :biggrin:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> Well, it was almost $70 - with shipping :biggrin:


Still a great deal on a sweet humi!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

lif anyone else is looking for one of these, here is the diamond glass one

http://cgi.ebay.com/La-Gloria-Cuban...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

not as good of a deal, but still a beautiful piece of art work


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

What a deal!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great looking humi...nice price too


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Great find.

I've got a full 2006 edition that I've been waiting to open. Those are just frickin' big cigars!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Great find.
> 
> I've got a full 2006 edition that I've been waiting to open. Those are just frickin' big cigars!!!


I know what you mean - give yourself 3-4 hours when you finally light one up!
(and if you don't like them, I'lll gladly take them off your hands):biggrin:


----------

